

Make A Better Elevator Pitch - iseff
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-not-to-embarrass-yourself-doing-the-elevator-pitch-2010-8

======
kljensen
The tl;dr might be: sound like a human not a total douche.

I don't feel the credential based pitch can be replaced wholesale. Credentials
matter and are effective because they communicate a great deal of information
(often by assumption) in few words and also provide some social evidence. E.g.
"Carl got his MBA at HBS." That instantly provides you with a (mostly
positive) picture of Carl.

Aside: The best part of the article is the first comment.

Q: How do you know someone went to Harvard? A: They just told you.

